# Hamilton's amazing practice pace :)



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

He might place well...


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

That's 2163 mph. Almost three times the speed of sound. The G forces on braking must be unbelievable.


----------

